# Trolling Motor Recommendations



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

My 52lb thrust cable driven MotorGuide is shot. Left it down after a drift and will not turn. Was wondering what brandand model to get. I have 17.5 Tracker Targa.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Unless you're hellbent on cable steer....

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-Pilot!
By Minn Kota!

:evilsmile


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

The I Pilot looks cool but I use it mainly for jigging river and like the instant response from cable driven. Plus the I pilot and compatible motor looks like it will be well over $1,000.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I know a few guys that were adamant about cable steer, they aren't so much any more.:evilsmile

As far as "Good" & "Cheap" ... those two guys will NEVER live in the same apartment together....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I know a few guys that were adamant about cable steer, they aren't so much any more.:evilsmile
> 
> As far as "Good" & "Cheap" ... those two guys will NEVER live in the same apartment together....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I actually have both. Could you elaborate on using the i-pilot a little more for the river?
Thanks


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I know a few guys that were adamant about cable steer, they aren't so much any more.:evilsmile
> 
> As far as "Good" & "Cheap" ... those two guys will NEVER live in the same apartment together....
> 
> ...


----------



## uplander56 (May 22, 2009)

I hope I don't stand on anyones toes with this, as it's not meant as SPAM or a plug....

I am a charter captain in the western basin. I run a 21ft NorthRiver Seahawk. Most of my charters are jigging trips. We also tournament fish and troll cranks, harnesses, ext., @ slow speeds.

iPilot is the greatest invention for walleye fishing since the net....

If the wind dies off, you have instant drift, which you can set speed control to an exact speed. If you're trying to hit a hump at a specific point, you can use the tracking function to repeat it over and over once you get on them.

If it's flat calm and the fish like your presentation casted... you can use the anchor function. 

For trolling or working the river, it's the same thing. You can set a track, lock in a speed, and have precision repetition over and over on a school of fish.

As for for the instant response of cable driven or electric. I previously had a cable driven Maxxum Pro, 101thrust 36volt. I see almost ZERO difference in response time from the motors.

I'd pay $3k for a Terrova w. iPilot if they raised the price and I needed one now....

Thanks - Randy


----------



## Clarkfish (Mar 3, 2007)

*Uplander have you used the Ipilot jigging the detroit river I am sure interested how it worked out *


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Minnkota Powerdriver V2 70/AP. This model has the auto pilot and has worked well for me. It is a $100.00 and change less than the i-pilot.

http://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/details/20842-33477/minn-kota-powerdrivev2-70-ap-54.html


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

fishnpbr said:


> I have a Minnkota Powerdriver V2 70/AP. This model has the auto pilot and has worked well for me. It is a $100.00 and change less than the i-pilot.
> 
> http://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/details/20842-33477/minn-kota-powerdrivev2-70-ap-54.html


You should go search the forum for i-Pilot threads, I am pleased uplander chimed in.
The i-Pilot has TWO modes of Auto Pilot Advanced AP is both compass & GPS guided and the regular AP is just the compass if you so choose.
The $100 is a pittance for all the i-Pilot can do on TOP of just AP.
Spot Lock
Cruise Control
Record A Track
Advanced Auto Pilot 
Auto Pilot 
Not that I'd want to pay $3k, but yEP.:SHOCKED:
It's a damn good unit and it soooooooooo helps you fish instead of run the boat!
"The Minn Kota i-Pilot, just set it and FORGET IT!"

:lol: :evilsmile :fish2:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

uplander56 said:


> I hope I don't stand on anyones toes with this, as it's not meant as SPAM or a plug....
> 
> I am a charter captain in the western basin. I run a 21ft NorthRiver Seahawk. Most of my charters are jigging trips. We also tournament fish and troll cranks, harnesses, ext., @ slow speeds.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!!!!



Clarkfish said:


> *Uplander have you used the Ipilot jigging the detroit river I am sure interested how it worked out *


Have used the I-pilot last year and now this year. I'd be lost without it. Use it in both the DR and SCR jigging. All the control you want with the remote in hand. (I don't use a foot pedal)

Today I kept it on a speed setting of 1 1/2 and stayed vertical with no additional effort. Auto pilot kept the boat nice and straight. Guys with foot pedals were constantly adjusting in some way or another.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Bought my Terrova I-Pilot last August and it's the best thing since sliced bread (or nets for walleye)! Works great for jigging and even better for maintaining speed and course when dragging harnesses down the SCR. Don't know how I got along without it. Of course, I said the same thing about my 36v PinPoint!


----------



## mokis (Apr 3, 2007)

stopped in at coastline mk repair center and they said my powerdrive is too old at 5 yrs to add the i-pilot, supposedly you can tell by the t shaped plug for the foot pedal. my auto pilot with the co-pilot remote is just fine compared to buying a new motor plus the cost of the i-pilot. but when the ol powerdrive gives out you bet your butt i'll be getting that i-pilot, just awesome.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

mokis said:


> stopped in at coastline mk repair center and they said my powerdrive is too old at 5 yrs to add the i-pilot, supposedly you can tell by the t shaped plug for the foot pedal. my auto pilot with the co-pilot remote is just fine compared to buying a new motor plus the cost of the i-pilot. but when the ol powerdrive gives out you bet your butt i'll be getting that i-pilot, just awesome.


Some guys on Walleye Central.com did infact add I-pilot to their powerdrive. From what I remember it took some resoldering of some wires.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

You guys are killing me. Thought I could get away with spending $500. Now I am seriously considering the Terrova w I Pilot. Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MillDoo said:


> You guys are killing me. Thought I could get away with spending $500. Now I am seriously considering the Terrova w I Pilot. Thanks


Excellent choice if you decided to get it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Like I said in my PM, if you can find a V2 on sale and add the i-Pilot later you can keep the pedal on standby ( you do have to uninstall or get a switch box made, in case it fails.)
I never liked pedals much and used a tiller (bow mount) for a while also....
The Automagic pilot rocks as well as the cruise control and spot lock and record a track....

:lol: :lol:

If you can swing a Terrova, have at it!
You can also buy a used one and add the i-Pilot later too.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

do NOT buy the V2. deploying this beast is a huge pain! it simply doesn't go in the water easily. go terrova with I-pilot--I'm saving for mine!!!


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Some guys on Walleye Central.com did infact add I-pilot to their powerdrive. From what I remember it took some resoldering of some wires.


Is it possible to connect the i-pilot to a I/O motor?
Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Likewise, Ill be saving for one. I have heard nothing but good things about this motor.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Drisc13 said:


> do NOT buy the V2. deploying this beast is a huge pain! it simply doesn't go in the water easily. go terrova with I-pilot--I'm saving for mine!!!


My deploys just fine.



kope23 said:


> Is it possible to connect the i-pilot to a I/O motor?
> Thanks for the info in advance


 No.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

So does mine Mike - of course my Friend SteinfEEESHySKi told me about using Armor All on the ramps & shaft and you better hold on to it!!
:lol:


WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mischeif::woohoo1: :mischeif:


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

Could ask if any Cabela's coupon holders here, so you can save some dough


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

I got a Terrova(80 lb thrust) with Ipilot last year pricey yes but does so much more ! With the Terrova you can use the hand held remote and the foot pedal at the same time. I have used it for casting, trollling, and handlining, can't be happier. I use it in conjuction with my Yamaha T-8 when I need more thrust.

BOB


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

I am leaning towards the pd70 my only concern is the response time with the remote for jigging

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> My deploys just fine.
> 
> No.


 I didn't think so. Thanks for your knowledge Mike.


----------



## reel.latefishing (Feb 9, 2011)

Had a power drive, wasn't happy with it at all , but got a terrova last year and it is the best motor by far the i-pilot is the best.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MillDoo said:


> I am leaning towards the pd70 my only concern is the response time with the remote for jigging
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Response time = 1 second. You can go from whatever speed your using to full speed with a push of one button. Then another push to go back to the original speed. Same as if you were using the foot pedal for speed control. Many use the burst of speed and stop. Burst of speed then stop...... I use continuance speed then add speed if I need it because of wind, waves... Very easy to stay verticle normally. High winds will be more difficult as it will with a foot pedal


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I wouldd not be without my terrova with Auto Pilot. I use my kicker very little now for pullinng harnesses.....just point and click and you're fishing. I makes life easier when I have kids or less experienced guys in the boat with me.

I did like the cable steer on my last motor guide, but the terrova is a much better motor IMO. Spend the money and get what you want the first time!


----------



## crestliner99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im a first timer here and have enjoyed reading everyones post. I purchased a terrova with ipilot 60/80 for my fishhawk 1600. thought it was going to be to big for the boat but now Im glad I got it. fished trenton thursday control was great with autopilot easy to move the boat around. Save your money for a better motor you wont be happy with one you can get by with. Happy fishing


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. I think I am going with the Powerdrive 70 with I-Pilot. Thought about 55lb model but going to go with 24v system and little more power.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah,
I have heard responses from guys that "only a cable drive will do".
:lol:
I have one friend that used his old power drive to back a 20' pontoon in between 3 other boats and two docks so I could get my bait off of one craft's cables & lines.
Having the GPS enables you to control your craft with a lot less user intervention.
If it's windy and some guys think they are boat control wizards say the i-Pilot won't work, well anything they can do he i-Pilot can make them do better, they just have too big of an ego, and don't know when to admit they aren't as good as they thought!!
Any time the wind is whipping fishing, craft control is hard; this makes it easier - by far.


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

PowerDrive V2 70/US2/i-Pilot



































70 2460"PowerDriveElectric SteerVariable*$1099.99*


Terrova 80/US2/i-Pilot



































80 2460"TerrovaElectric SteerVariable*$1399.99*

After reading the above I went on the Minnkota site and copied and pasted the above. So with the above stated, 10 extra lbs of thrust and the 300 extra dollars why wouldn't I choose the Power Drive? This is the one thing I did not really think about wisely (or really didnt' know any better) when I bought my 2003 Tracker Pro Deep. The damn trolling motor I have now is pretty crappy. That or I just suck at using it! Thank you!

NtF


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Just for grins, I wanted to mention one time last summer - I was out with my buddy, sPuD in his 16' Tracker (with a damn MG TM) we were perch jerkin' on Croton Pond and it was a little breezy - doing our own thing when this Lund about 17' comes from the ramp at about 3 MPH and the guys is bent over rigging his lines up and not even really looking where he is going ( albeit he was out over 40 FOW or so, and it wasn't very busy out there)....
He gets done with his rod and reaches down and grabs HIS i-Pilot remote around his neck and shifts it down from high speed over-ride and _'assumes control '_ over the Advanced Auto Pilot that he had pointed to the spot he intended to fish.
My buddy says " what in the F*$|<#! does that guy think he's doing?"

I said rigging his rod & getting ready to fish, ANOTHER happy i-Pilot owner.

:lol: :lol:

Old sPuD shut right up.....

:evilsmile :coolgleam

RAS


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Nick the Fish said:


> PowerDrive V2 70/US2/i-Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrova--also has a foot pedal available to use, PD does not. Thus most of the 300 difference. Not just 10lbs of thrust.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

My old boat had a 24volt MK Power drive with a co-pilot. I liked it a lot. It had both pedal & remote. I had this unit before I- Pilot. I bought a smaller Alumacraft 165 that came with a 55 PD V-2 , 12 volt. I just bought a I-pilot conversion from Cabela's this past week. I'm going to install it this week. So everything is basically new. My question is this. Will this 12 volt I-pilot 55 thrust be ok for small lakes , back bays & some of lake Erie ? Also a little jigging & slow troll. Thanks, Don.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tailchaser said:


> My old boat had a 24volt MK Power drive with a co-pilot. I liked it a lot. It had both pedal & remote. I had this unit before I- Pilot. I bought a smaller Alumacraft 165 that came with a 55 PD V-2 , 12 volt. I just bought a I-pilot conversion from Cabela's this past week. I'm going to install it this week. So everything is basically new. My question is this. Will this 12 volt I-pilot 55 thrust be ok for small lakes , back bays & some of lake Erie ? Also a little jigging & slow troll. Thanks, Don.


You should be fine. I would add a battery in parallel for longer lasting power.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Tailchaser said:


> My old boat had a 24volt MK Power drive with a co-pilot. I liked it a lot. It had both pedal & remote. I had this unit before I- Pilot. I bought a smaller Alumacraft 165 that came with a 55 PD V-2 , 12 volt. I just bought a I-pilot conversion from Cabela's this past week. I'm going to install it this week. So everything is basically new. My question is this. Will this 12 volt I-pilot 55 thrust be ok for small lakes , back bays & some of lake Erie ? Also a little jigging & slow troll. Thanks, Don.


Yes 55 lbs thrust will be fine. My boat is close to that size, maybe a little heavier and its fine. I run two 27 group batteries wired parrellel and it will run all day.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MillDoo said:


> Thanks for all the help. I think I am going with the Powerdrive 70 with I-Pilot. Thought about 55lb model but going to go with 24v system and little more power.


Great choice, you will be happy. Now is the time to do it right, if you are going to have a bow sonar, get the universal sonar model. My boat came from the factory rigged with a 70# PD2. I installed the I-pilot. Love it other than that damn transducer wire is a PITA.....
If I had it to do all over I would sell the original motor and get a US/Ipilot model.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Yeah I have the wire now on my old one and it hasnt been that bad. I was think of getting it all in one. Another $100. One last question. If you had a choice between $1099 PD 70lb 24v or $1199 Terrova 55lb 12V which would be better. I have 17.5 Tracker Targa.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Get the 70#


----------



## CSwail (Feb 17, 2011)

I just bought a Terrova 80lb thrust w/ I Pilot...ordered it from Reeds...$100 off the MSRP, no sales tax, free shipping...Plus a $100 MIR.

Saved almost $200 off the Franks/ Cabelas/ Gander price


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Reeds--Terrova 60" 80lb with U sonar $1379 less 100 for the rebate. $1279 with no sale tax and free shipping. For that price don't even look at the 55lb for $1199.

I bought mine from Reeds. Got it 2 days later. Actually they had a mistake on the website but honored what was there. Got the U-sonar for free basically. Got a 70 PD with I-pilot and U-sonar for 979.


----------



## CSwail (Feb 17, 2011)

Didnt even ask for a price break..called them and tried placing te order...he said "Ill give it to you for 1279" I didnt argue


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

CSwail said:


> Didnt even ask for a price break..called them and tried placing te order...he said "Ill give it to you for 1279" I didnt argue


Good deal!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Like Paul said MillDoo, get the 70 lb.



ESOX said:


> Great choice, you will be happy. Now is the time to do it right, if you are going to have a bow sonar, get the universal sonar model. My boat came from the factory rigged with a 70# PD2. I installed the I-pilot. Love it other than that damn transducer wire is a PITA.....
> If I had it to do all over I would sell the original motor and get a US/I-pilot model.


I wish there wasn't that freeK!N white stuff all over the ground here, right now - I have been meaning to take a picture or two of how I have my transducer cable rigged. 
I have an eye bolt (stainless) and I ran an old school shower ring (Offshore Tackle Quick Clip) thru it, which has small diameter heat shrink tubing on it. This helps protect the cable during stow & deploy.
I have the XDCR wire run thru through coil cord on the TM like most do, except at the head I have a large Duo Lock snap swivel taped around the cable and a Dipsey-Snubber connected between the bow cap and the TM head to draw a little tension on the cable when the full 1-1/2 turns of slack are in 'slack' condition, this is so I don't rip my cable in two when the i-Pilot is in spot lock mode due to it's tendency to "hunt" and sometimes make a near 360 degree turn before it whirls the opposite direction to go 0 degrees plus....

If any of you folks get a non US2 PDv2, I hope to save at least one of you the frustration of seeing your XDCR cable ripped in two!
:SHOCKED:

I got my PD65v2 (with a non standard 60" shaft) for $399 shipped, so I couldn't pass it up! Not only that I got a $30 gift card from JOI B/C Cabela's printed the offer out and they honored it... so $369 and I had to have the i-Pilot on it, but I paid $399 plus tax & shipping - so no HUGE price break like Paul got!!

:fish2:


RAS


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Well I just picked up the PD70 I Pilot. Looks like I will have alot of time to install it since this weather sucks so bad. Hey Sfw1960 If you had a picture of your transducer cable set-up I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Depends...
Are you going to answer my PM???
:evilsmile
You guys & those damn "smart" phones, they don't even make phone calls worth a damn & you run your whole life from them...
:lol:



Gimme a while- - I gotta edit some pictures, and all of them are done from the stowed position - so you'd better have a good imagination!!
:coolgleam


----------



## CSwail (Feb 17, 2011)

You should see if you can return it..you can get the Terrova with 10lbs more thrust plus a pedal for less than a undred bucks more...no brainer


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Terrova with pedal is worth the price difference. My PDV2 is a royal pain in the rear to deploy and have tried every suggested way to make it easier...but to get it started toward deployment is a huge pain.

Have never had a problem with cables but would love to see the set-up to make an accident less likely...

Can't wait for the Terrova upgrade (but still stung a bit with the new $1,500 HB sonar/gps combo!)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What's a undred bucks??
I guess I don't have a brainer to figure that out...LMAO!


OK, 'Doo...
I'm posting thumbnail attachments - so only MEMBERS can see & download them PLUS I don't want to bog this thread down with a bunch of pictures.
:evilsmile
A few are _similar _at a similar angle....in no particular order!
( I can only upload 5 at a time so I'll upload 4 more following this post.)
You get the idea.....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

4 more...

NOTE: there are ONLY cables ties @ the motor and at the top of the head!

G'Luck!

(BTW Drisc, you can use armor all or beaver slick, a wax & teflon based lube - aplly it to the ramps, shaft & motor housing, I can deploy mine just by one good "pop" on the "shoehorn" latch - if you're unloading it _CHEAP _let me know!!)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is pure genius Robert.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> That is pure genius Robert.


Why thank you Paul, you're a pretty smart guy yourself - not wasting all that money on a Terrova and all.
:lol:

RAS


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

$100 bucks more is a no brainer. But I paid $900 -$50 rebate $850 end cost. If I could get the terrova for $950 I would have bought it.


CSwail said:


> You should see if you can return it..you can get the Terrova with 10lbs more thrust plus a pedal for less than a undred bucks more...no brainer




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

